# crushed coral effect on red cherry shrimp



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, molted skin is much more favorable than pink deak bodies! The added hardness may be beneficial to the shrimp...I know my 11KH/20GH water seems to suit them just fine. The main concern with any water treatment is to make any changes slow and steady.

The only time I've ever had massive livestock loss was when my DIY CO2 did some major burping overnight and dropped my pH from 7.2 to 6.4 (>160ppm CO2) overnight. Lots of unhappy critters that morning, that's for sure!


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Does any of you two has a picture of a crush coral or even better a few to send me I can pay shipping! I have just notice that my PH & KH drop.

Brian


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Not really necessary, since their shells aren't really dependent on the calcium or magnesium (iodine is much more needed). Just gotta remember to not do so too quickly. Shrimps will actually molt upon being introduced into a new environment, so this isn't too unusual. As Bill said, it's better than finding dead shrimps.

Last time that I had a massive invertebrate loss was when I overdid it with fertilizing (trying to piece a dosing schedule). It was a very sad and expensive day :icon_frow .

Brian, you can find crushed coral at your LFS - it comes in different grades, like aquarium gravel. It'll be cheaper to find it there, than to get it shipped (shipping substrate is expensive).


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

OIC. Sorry, I don't know what it looks like! Can you buy this by a couple of pcs. or it has to be a whole bag like the gravel? what different grades are you talking about? Picture will be perfect if you have any.

Thank you guy's & gal's,

-Brian


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

You can buy them in bags, or you can just buy them by the pound. Your LFS usually gets them in bags of around 50# or so, but you won't even need that much. A pound of it is more than enough for your tanks and would probably run you around $5, if even that much.

The different grades are just the size of the particles. They come in various sizes, so chose something that works for you.

I don't have any pictures of it since I don't run any CC in my tanks. I would just visit your LFS and ask them to see it (just about any place that has marine fish/invertebrates will have it in stock).


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, Ibn! roud:


----------

